# Vesuvius - bloom stage



## mazi (Jan 21, 2015)

This post is based on blog post from Scot Rao

https://www.scottrao.com/blog/2018/7/18/advanced-mode-on-the-de1

I tried to mimic the bloom phase on Vesuvius machine as follows:

1. Program the preinfusion to P1 program straight 2 bar (max pressure for preinfusion 3bar) for 10s

2. Program the brew program to P2 whatever you want. For exapmple straight 9 bar or 6 bar or my favorite, from 6 to 4 bar in 20s with ek43.

3. Set P1, lock in the portafilter and start the brew process.

4. After 10s the P1 program ends.

5. LEAVE the handle of the group in top brew position.

6. Let the cofee bloom for 20-30s.

7. Switch to P2 program through the menu.

8. Move the handle to MIDDLE preinfusion possition NOT all the way down. We want to leave the drain valve closed.

9. Move the handle immediately to TOP brew position. You will start the P2 program.

10. Finish the brew process as usual after reaching the required coffee weight.

Please try it and let me know your experience.


----------



## GrahamSPhillips (Jan 29, 2021)

mazi said:


> This post is based on blog post from Scot Rao
> 
> https://www.scottrao.com/blog/2018/7/18/advanced-mode-on-the-de1
> 
> ...


 I've been playing with precisely that, having tried numerous other profile combinations and I have to say ahs produced my best shots yet!


----------



## steveholt (Jan 6, 2016)

Impressive digging to pull this post up.

I spent some time running a similar pattern, but in the end my use of the Vesuvius skewed back to fire and forget execution of high floor espresso shots (bad shots better than most cafes good shots) and my flavour exploring went back to pourover.


----------



## GrahamSPhillips (Jan 29, 2021)

You not an espresso fan then? Me? I'm still pursuing that God Shot! I guess I'm keen cos the Vesuvius is new to me. It seems a sadly neglected machine.. maybe its living in the shadow of the Decent but I'm a huge Vesuvius fan..


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

GrahamSPhillips said:


> You not an espresso fan then? Me? I'm still pursuing that God Shot! I guess I'm keen cos the Vesuvius is new to me. It seems a sadly neglected machine.. maybe its living in the shadow of the Decent but I'm a huge Vesuvius fan..


 Me too, although Frankenstien produces a really good shot.


----------



## GrahamSPhillips (Jan 29, 2021)

DavecUK said:


> Me too, although Frankenstien produces a really good shot.


 Indeed.. I'd love to see a sho(o)t out between the Vesuvius and the Evo...


----------



## steveholt (Jan 6, 2016)

GrahamSPhillips said:


> You not an espresso fan then? Me? I'm still pursuing that God Shot! I guess I'm keen cos the Vesuvius is new to me.* It seems a sadly neglected machine*.. maybe its living in the shadow of the Decent but I'm a huge Vesuvius fan..


 I think my interpretation would be a little different. The Vesuvius is a very flexible and shot for shot, an incredibly reliable, repeatable machine. A lot of the users seem to be content to be content users. The best thing about the Vesuvius is that it is a versatile tool that when set-up then fades into the background and you get to enjoy your coffee.

I do not think it is hyped online as it is no longer new, hype tends to follow new things - but that's different from neglect imo.

My coffee journey has gone through many phases, and since the Vesuvius, my espresso machine has never been the ceiling to the quality of my home coffee. That's as much praise as one can pay any bit of kit.


----------



## GrahamSPhillips (Jan 29, 2021)

Totally.. any specific recommendations in terms of beans and recipe? I'm still very much at the novice stage. This machine is so different in use I feel like I'm starting the journey from scratch again


----------



## steveholt (Jan 6, 2016)

I dont keep records alas, i just remember and try and avoid catastrophic mistakes 

Any number of the spring like profiles are one way to get good coffee.

A combination of a 'low' pressure preinfusion stage and then a ramp to the extraction pressure is another way to go about thing.

I spent some time using a low pressure pre infusion stage, followed by 4ish seconds at 6bar and then up to 9 bar and back down ala a spring profile. This gave a good cup with pretty much *any *coffees, but would never blow me away in a way that the best shots from spring profile, or infusion + main stage profiles would.

You can also use the machine to make filter type brews along the lines of the cat and cloud 'by the cup' method if you have the hx pre heat loop turned on. I did that for a year or so, but haven't done it in a while. I should go back to it actually.

The Vesuvius forum is a good resource or profiles and I am sure the Vesuvius thread here can help too.


----------



## GrahamSPhillips (Jan 29, 2021)

steveholt said:


> I dont keep records alas, i just remember and try and avoid catastrophic mistakes
> 
> Any number of the spring like profiles are one way to get good coffee.
> 
> ...


 You can also use the machine to make filter type brews along the lines of the cat and cloud 'by the cup' method if you have the hx pre heat loop turned on. I did that for a year or so, but haven't done it in a while. I should go back to it actually.

GSP You've lost me now! Tell me more?

The Vesuvius forum is a good resource or profiles and I am sure the Vesuvius thread here can help too.

GSP: Where do I find that? Sorry.. so many questions!


----------



## steveholt (Jan 6, 2016)

GrahamSPhillips said:


> You can also use the machine to make filter type brews along the lines of the cat and cloud 'by the cup' method if you have the hx pre heat loop turned on. I did that for a year or so, but haven't done it in a while. I should go back to it actually.
> 
> GSP You've lost me now! Tell me more?
> 
> ...


 The Forum is at this link I think

https://www.tapatalk.com/groups/vesuvius/

and for the by the cup brew - Set the machine to Hx pre heat, set brew water to around 96C, and select a flat 2bar profile. Grind at about V60 coarseness, 18g in 18g VST basket. (20g in 20g VST, etc). tap to distribute a flat bed, then place your tamper on the coffee to compress it (do not apply any force to the tamper!) . lock in the portafilter and run the 2 bar profile for about 50-70 seconds and all going well you have a mug of pretty decent coffee. adjust grind accordingly to make things tastier. Anywhere with a 50-70 second pour for a ~300ml Mug of coffee should see you in the right ballpark.


----------

